# Disaster! .... and recovery



## barry richardson (Sep 6, 2021)

I spent a ridiculous amount of time gluing this blank up, shoulda been more careful, got in the zone during hollowing, not checking thickness enough. Was going to be a 10x16 hollow form, gonna be a couple of bowls now I guess....

Reactions: Sincere 12


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Sep 6, 2021)

Oh that sucks! But, you didn't get hurt and it's still usable... Could make it where one is a special custom fit lid for the other.? The first in a series of really large Russian doll/egg thingy's?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 6, 2021)

Ooops. I've made a few funnels over the years not paying attention on the bottom of a bowl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Sep 6, 2021)

> Disaster!


Uh Oh ... That's never a good headline to see.

How about cleaning up both rims and then put a joined single-wood lip tying the two together and then put a matching rim on the top and tell everyone you did it that way for the decorative effect.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Sep 6, 2021)

Wow, Barry, I can see where you were going with that glue up. I’m sure you will make a great recovery with 2 somethings, or maybe even one with a top and bottom.

I still have a picture of your black/white glue up piece.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 6, 2021)

@barry richardson , no laser guide?


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 6, 2021)

Been there ... I feel your pain.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 6, 2021)

phinds said:


> ​Uh Oh ... That's never a good headline to see.
> 
> How about cleaning up both rims and then put a joined single-wood lip tying the two together and then put a matching rim on the top and tell everyone you did it that way for the decorative effect.
> View attachment 215607


thanks for the suggestion Paul. I'm thinking about something like that but The wood is very thin on each side of where it split so I would have to take off a couple of inches each side, then the pattern wouldn't line up, so I'm still thinking...


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 6, 2021)

Ouch! I'm hoping you weren't hurt in the process! There just has to be a way to salvage this to your advantage! Will be cool, whatever you come up with! Chuck

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## T. Ben (Sep 6, 2021)

That sucks, i pretty sure how you recover these two pieces will be pretty cool.


----------



## phinds (Sep 6, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> ... the pattern wouldn't line up, so I'm still thinking...


Hell, just tell people that anybody can make things line up and that's boring ... you're going for the random artistic look

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 6, 2021)

ironman123 said:


> @barry richardson , no laser guide?


Up till today I would have said I didn't need one for something like this lol. I use deep calipers and check frequently ( but obviously not enough today) The laser boom and the steady rest don't work well together. My downfall was not paying more attention...


----------



## Tony (Sep 6, 2021)

Dang, that sucks Barry. IMO Paul has the right idea, ready to see what you do with it.


----------



## TimR (Sep 6, 2021)

Definitely sucks big time, but again, you weren't hurt and hey look at positive side...this wood stuff does grow on trees!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Sep 6, 2021)

phinds said:


> Hell, just tell people that anybody can make things line up and that's boring ... you're going for the random artistic look


I do practice what I preach:

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## JonLanier (Sep 24, 2021)

I feel for ya... we've all done it.


----------



## DKMD (Sep 24, 2021)

Sorry man… that sucks! Fortunately, I’m guessing your time in the Navy has afforded you the vocabulary to deal with a situation like that.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DLJeffs (Sep 25, 2021)

I feel for you...

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 5


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 27, 2021)

I salvaged the 2 ends of the ill fated hollow form and got a couple of bowls out of it. Maple, Bubinga, Ebony and ABW, the biggest is about 10" diameter...

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 8 | Creative 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Sep 27, 2021)

There ya go! Now you can get twice the money, too.

Had no doubt you’d make a great recovery.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 27, 2021)

Great save!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 27, 2021)

Beyond exceptional! It's as if that is what you set out to do! Tremendous recovery! Congrats! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Sep 27, 2021)

That's an incredible save!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 27, 2021)

Beautiful. Save, hell looks like it was just a design change

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## trc65 (Sep 27, 2021)

Fantastic! Really like the way the dark rim is accented by the slivers of black throughout the forms.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 27, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> Beautiful. Save, hell looks like it was just a design change


Thanks Mike, I put some of your ABW to use on these

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Sep 27, 2021)

Nice save.


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 28, 2021)

Amazing!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Sep 30, 2021)

That sure is a pretty set of matched bowls...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 30, 2021)

Happy little accidents…

Reactions: Like 1


----------

